# Kat's small projects in words...



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey guys,
Just a quick thread (as I got my grandparents over here and a couple of malts who are too excited to have them around ... one is pointing that tongue towards grandma's face "non stop" but I am not surprised; she is called kissing machine Crystal...but I think that grandma needs a lil time out to breath because Crystal is attacking the nose seriously non stop :blush.

Just wanted to share a new blog that I started this morning of a project I've actually started working on this year every once in a while and I am LOVING it :chili: but now, I decided to put it in writing AND with pictures too as the days come. I will write more about them, but for now, I thought of sharing the link to it: Kat's New Small Projects

I am excited about the upcoming "brighter moment" day  just thought of sharing....

I think I will post the link else where too -- do hope to spread it to as many, just maybe one day a new person will be inspired or something. 

Thats all. Thanks for reading. Off I go now!

until next time

hugs
Kat


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

That's wonderful,it's like sprinkling little flower seeds and see what comes up? Like little seeds of inspiration..we need that in this crazy mixed world.

Every morning I wake up and see the sweet eyes of my fluffs and get tones of kissies and a couple from Al too,I'm ready to face the world. I could imagine facing the day w/o those kissies.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Kat you have a heart of gold :tender: :tender:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Kat, just in case you don't realize it, I'm here to tell you that your bring big smiles to hundreds of people every time you post your amazing pictures of Crystal & Snowy & Dante Rose.
Your talent and developed skill in photography combined with your sensitivity to and love of animals gives you the power to make others happy. You are already on your path and I know you will continue to progress.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Kat.....You are one in a million!!! Love your new blog and I can't wait for future postings!!!! Never change, always question and let your heart lead you~~~:heart:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Kat, I think this is a great idea and right up your alley. You are a very caring and sensitive young woman.

I like your idea of "brighter moments". I'd like to share one with you. A few days ago I was on line at the grocery store. The woman in front of me only had $20, but her total was over that. She took things out of her bag but was still .25 short. The cashier told her to just go and forget about the .25. Then the cashier started complaining to me that it would come out of her pocket, etc. So I gave her the .25. She was very grateful and I don't think she knew how to react. I just told her that now it was up to her to do something nice to someone else and keep the goodness going!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Linda, that is too sad. Over twenty five cents? The cashier found twenty five lousy cents a burden? Well, maybe if every customer came up short. Good for you.

If we are going to post happy moments here, I have one to add. I moved from Los Angeles to Sonoma County almost 15 years ago. Early on I was moved by the friendly kindness of the people in Sonoma County. I went back to L. A. to visit relatives. I had to stop a major grocery chain. It was April 14th. The woman in line in front of me wanted to by a postage stamp to mail her taxes, but they were all out of stamps. I pulled out a stamp and gave it to her. She hugged me and was so grateful and sweet, I had to realize that no matter where you are, human beings are basically good, kind, loving and grateful. Not just here, but there too. Living in a big city kind of desensitizes people, but human beings...like Maltese dogs...are basically good, kind and loving....and appreciative of small favors.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Kat, I love your idea! .....looking forward to following your blog.....

One time someone thanked me for giving them a big smile. Wow, such a little thing can do more than we realize.....


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Kat that blog is not a small project. You are very kind and insightful I hope to be able to read more. The blog put a smile on my face.:yahoo:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kat - you're so inspiring ...as always. I love that you're voicing how you feel in your blog. And I love the whole idea of playing things forward. (Loved the movie Play it Forward -- did you see it?). We do need more good news to inspire all of us. Good luck with it. :wub: I always try to greet people with a hello, a thank you and a good bye, have a nice day, at the very least. It's amazing how many people don't.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am so excited for the next one coming, guys :chili: you gotta make sure to remember the 23rd of July..the next people whom we chose to brighten their day are not expecting it. I am sure it will be a "typical tough day" for them, until we show up to surprise them with what we have in plan :clap: 
ok so my friends are relying on me to snap a few pictures (not a surprise for me), but it will be the first time I will also care about snapping pictures in these random "brighter moments" days. I am assuming that I will not spend lots of time thinking about it in a photography point of view; simply just capture the smiles by the end of it :tender: 

The update will be in that blog. I am glad that some are interested in reading the updates from that blog in SM:happy::happy::happy:. I am not surprised though. I actually LOVE SM (yes for my love to maltese being the #1 reason), but also the good hearts that I find in many members here. I learned about this fact in many examples here. 

I LOVED LOVED LOVED reading your little "brighter moments" Linda, Sylvia and Pat :tender: (I would LOVE to read more. so if anyone read this, please do share these little stories too)....and awesome Sue, that is something everyone should also try to do :thumbsup: 



michellerobison said:


> That's wonderful,*it's like sprinkling little flower seeds and see what comes up?* Like little seeds of inspiration..we need that in this crazy mixed world.
> 
> Every morning I wake up and see the sweet eyes of my fluffs and get tones of kissies and a couple from Al too,I'm ready to face the world. I could imagine facing the day w/o those kissies.


yeah! something like that. I am hopeful for pretty flowers to blossom :Flowers 2:



Deborah said:


> Kat *that blog is not a small project.*


I thought it was a small one due to the busy life in this city. There is just a lot to do. These little projects are something I can do on the side. Weekends best work for us. I wish I can do more, so much more, I wish that I can do! Then, they would be called big projects :thumbsup: ... but again, I am hopeful that by time, we will get advanced in this. At the meantime, we are trying to be creative in some small acts by doing them on our own with only little help (example, help in getting the permission from the heads). I am hopeful that we will get advanced by time 



Snowbody said:


> (Loved the movie Play it Forward -- did you see it?).


I haven't seen it, but I will look it up ^_^


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

While travelling to visit a friend, I had to drive over a toll bridge. I had my money all ready to give to the toll taker, but he said no, the person in front of me had already paid for me. This was from a total stranger who couldn't even see who was in the car behind him. Was a nice day that turned out to be. There is nothing like a random act of kindness to make you feel good.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

This is wonderful Kat and I can see that it comes from your heart. You always bring joy with your postings of your furry and feathery friends and it would be extra special to see a little more of you - though I'm pretty sure there won't be any pics of you there either LOL. In any case I am already looking forward to your next post and seeing what little wonders you come up with to bring big smiles to people's faces


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

God has given you such insight Kat, life is about reaching out and touching someone, a smile, good words of encouragement, listening, and just being there, I try and tell someone everyday that I love them and I really do. I am always blessed and encouraged by you. I'm looking forward to reading more


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

revakb2 said:


> While travelling to visit a friend, I had to drive over a toll bridge. I had my money all ready to give to the toll taker, but he said no, the person in front of me had already paid for me. This was from a total stranger who couldn't even see who was in the car behind him. Was a nice day that turned out to be. There is nothing like a random act of kindness to make you feel good.


:wub::wub:


Johita said:


> This is wonderful Kat and I can see that it comes from your heart. You always bring joy with your postings of *your furry and feathery friends and it would be extra special to see a little more of you - though I'm pretty sure there won't be any pics of you there either* LOL. In any case I am already looking forward to your next post and seeing what little wonders you come up with to bring big smiles to people's faces


well, there WILL be photos of next Sat (23 July), along with their happy smiles  wait until you also learn more about these "heros" as I like to call them. So stay tuned for that :chili:

awe Edith, I thought you already met "katkoota" in a picture in a previous thread; you also met my sneekers  .... ok...i gotta admit, i kindda feel bad for seeing you , on the other hand, you not seeing me :HistericalSmiley: ...but really, feels unfair from my side. I might just end up sending you (and a few others I have in mind) a postcard-like photo of the malts WITH their mommy (not for Internet sharing though - I just don't do it - just to stay with @ my dear pen pals place). 



Matilda's mommy said:


> God has given you such insight Kat, *life is* *about reaching out and touching someone, a smile, good words of encouragement, listening, and just being there, *I try and tell someone everyday that I love them and I really do. I am always blessed and encouraged by you. I'm looking forward to reading more


Indeed! 

Next posting in that blog with pictures will be next Sat, and I am soooo excited about it !!

hugs
Kat


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Can't wait for episode #2 Kat! 
Blessings & love,


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

LOL Kat, yes I remember seeing the pic of little Katkoota - very cute little chick  But I think the postcard idea is great idea and I would send you one back of me and Aolani (an updated one). I completely understand about not wanting to share it online - have you noticed on FB that I live in Lhasa and Aolani and I are tour guides LOL!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> Can't wait for episode #2 Kat!
> Blessings & love,


I can't wait either, Sandi  soo looking forward to seeing new smiles on these people :wub: 



Johita said:


> LOL Kat, yes I remember seeing the pic of little Katkoota - very cute little chick  But I think the postcard idea is great idea and I would send you one back of me and Aolani (an updated one). I completely understand about not wanting to share it online - *have you noticed on FB that I live in Lhasa and Aolani and I are tour guides LOL!!*


:w00t: not really, but LooooooooL - i love it:HistericalSmiley:

@Post card like-photo exchange idea, Wohoo! It sounds fun  Tell u what, i am scheduled for a photo shoot next week. I will ask to bring the malts along with me to be in a couple of shots with me. And that will be the pictures that i will send:chili: they will be the most updated version of nut case monsters & mommy


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> I can't wait either, Sandi  soo looking forward to seeing new smiles on these people :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:chili::chili::chili: :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> :chili::chili::chili: :chili::chili::chili:


um Sue, you do know that it will not be published in the ("www"), right? and nope not for spreading either  ... only for Edith to keep for herself at her place...

I am assuming that you do know that, but just chili dancing because you do think that a post card will reach my other awesome friend, Sue, too LOL I did mention that I have other people in mind too to send a lil post card, and you bet, had my awesome friend in the list:thumbsup:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Marie just reminded me that i did not post a notification in SM for the ones who were interested in reading  Here is the post about 23 July 2011 : "In a tough living condition..."


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Katkoota said:


> Marie just reminded me that i did not post a notification in SM for the ones who were interested in reading  Here is the post about 23 July 2011 : "In a tough living condition..."


I think this story deserves to be bumped up ... I'm afraid it might be getting lost in our many threads. What Kat and her friends are doing is such an inspiration and so heartwarming. Kat, once again ... you are so loving and thoughtful. Bless your heart ... and, to all of your friends who help light up the lives of those less fortunate. You are all Earth Angels.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:cheer::good post - perfect:good post - perfect:cheer::cheer::good post - perfect:good post - perfect

CHANGING OUR WORLD, ONE DEED AT A TIME! WTG Kat
:wub::wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Katkoota said:


> Marie just reminded me that i did not post a notification in SM for the ones who were interested in reading  Here is the post about 23 July 2011 : "In a tough living condition..."


That is just awesome, Kat! Isn't it wonderful that something that seems like such a small token can mean so much to someone else?


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

How did I miss this post?!!?!?! :huh:

Anyways, I wanted to tell you what a special person you really are Kat. The deed you did was a very beautiful one. I'm not sure exactly how old you are but I'm guessing you're around my age (26) or younger and to think about writing this blog and doing these selfless deeds is just so so sweet of you!!! I guess we're never to old or too young to give a helping hand! The smile on the workers faces says it all. You were their angel! :aktion033:

Bless your heart forever and may you continue to touch peoples hearts and lives! :wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Kat, I too am just seeing this post. What an inspiration you are! The world needs more people like you in it. Thank you for the difference you are making. I've added your blog to my favorites list and am already looking forward to a new entry.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I've been bad at updating the blog. Been missing posting about some nice stories, but I managed to get around resizing the latest pictures that were taken at the orphans' home., so posted the new post here: *Link to Latest Post*. 
Just in case some were interested in reading it here, I thought of sharing  
Goodnight world:heart:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That's just great, Kat. You are such a loving and giving person to think of those less fortunate. It looks like your magician cousin was a huge success. Those smiles say it all!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kat - I just loved your newest update when you visited the orphans. What beautiful faces those boys have. And how wonderful to cheer them up. :chili::chili: I think your cousin is amazing entertaining them - quite the magician I feel so badly when I see kids like this who aren't lucky like my DS is to have a mom and dad to rely on. I hope these boys find families. Were there girls at the same orphanage or are there separate ones? Do you know if one gender is harder to place than the other? Just wondering. You're have such a good heart to do what you do.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Glad that you also enjoy seeing happy faces, guys ^_^ 



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> That's just great, Kat. You are such a loving and giving person to think of those less fortunate. *It looks like your magician cousin was a huge success. *Those smiles say it all!


He was a huge success indeed that the management at the orphanage requested from us to bring the magician again for another show, another day, which we'll do after the new year due to busy period in the end of this year.



Snowbody said:


> Kat - I just loved your newest update when you visited the orphans. What beautiful faces those boys have. And how wonderful to cheer them up. :chili::chili: *I think your cousin is amazing entertaining them - quite the magician* I feel so badly when I see kids like this who aren't lucky like my DS is to have a mom and dad to rely on. I hope these boys find families. Were there girls at the same orphanage or are there separate ones? Do you know if one gender is harder to place than the other? Just wondering. You're have such a good heart to do what you do.


@words in bold - I swear that I keep both my eyes open well as I see him perform, but goodness, his slight of hand talent fool me really bad :HistericalSmiley: !!! He honestly is so good at this. He knows many many tricks with different objects and ideas. The show for the orphans included more than what was posted in pictures, but these were few I snapped. Sometimes, instead of taking pictures, you also wanna watch lol but I am glad that I managed to get few. I simply LOVED that he made a use out of this talent for a good cause!!! He added a bonus when he knew very well how to make it as entertaining and interractive as possible. He was a big hit with these precious kids. He was so happy by the end of the day and asked me to take him along anytime I was going for something similar, so we got a new crew member in our team :chili:

@the two questions above - the girls' home is next to the boys. It is the same orphanage management, but the gender sections are separated. We couldn't do something for the girls that specific day because they were in a trip to the park, also having a good time =) however, next year (which isn't too far from now), we're off to them for a similar show 

I am not sure which gender is harder to place. I am *assuming* that it is similar because the kids in both gender at that home is quite similar in number (but then I don't know if that's a good indication about gender placement). Interesting question though. I will ask next time


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

That's a wonderful idea, Kat! I love it!

Will follow your blog! 

Thanks for sharing with us!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Alexa said:


> That's a wonderful idea, Kat! I love it!
> 
> *Will follow your blog! *
> 
> ...


I will do my best at updating it. I was not as good about writing in it. We go for our little missions and most times I snap pictures but fewer times I would go loading, resizing, editing and uploading then updating the blog. I guess it does take the time, but my whole idea behind that blog that I started in July was to document, so will make sure to document as much as I can  It is nice to read that you also like seeing happy faces, Alexandra :hugging:


----------

